# Singing Beethoven's Ninth



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

I know of several members who are instrumentalists but are there any vocalists.

I know of members who have performed in the orchestra of Beethoven's _Ninth_.

But are there any members who have actually sung Beethoven's _Ninth_ or the Verdi _Requiem_ of any of the Bach Cantatas, _etc._

There are many who think there are singers and they are not. One of the reason's I play the bassoon is that I can not sing. I tried but a howling dog is better.


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

arpeggio said:


> But are there any members who have actually sung Beethoven's _Ninth_ or the Verdi _Requiem_ of any of the Bach Cantatas, _etc._


Not as a soloist, but I've sung in the chorus of performances of the 9th (several times) and the Verdi Requiem (with the Pittsburgh Mendelssohn Choir way back in 1980 or 1981, with Robert Page).

The Verdi may be longer for the chorus, but the 9th is a lot harder, but not as hard as the Missa Solemnis, which is a brutally difficult sing.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

wkasimer said:


> Not as a soloist, but I've sung in the chorus of performances of the 9th (several times) and the Verdi Requiem (with the Pittsburgh Mendelssohn Choir way back in 1980 or 1981, with Robert Page).
> 
> The Verdi may be longer for the chorus, but the 9th is a lot harder, but not as hard as the Missa Solemnis, which is a brutally difficult sing.


You are exactly the type of person I am talking about. A person who is a member of a chorus.

The two best choruses I have performed with are the Fairfax Choral Society and the chorus of the Friday Morning Music Club.

I have performed the Brahms _Require_ with the Friday Morning Music Club.

Some of the works I have performed with the Fairfax Choral Sociaty:

Beethoven's _Ninth_
Verdi _Requiem
Symphony of Psalms
Testament of Freedom_


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

So does any of you hate the piece because of participating? 
There is a guy in another forum I read who hates the 9th finale but his main arguments seem to be that he hated singing in it and that it is not written like a renaissance motet (which is not on the level of his other comments that are at least a bit brighter, so it seems a bit PTSD ).


----------



## wkasimer (Jun 5, 2017)

Kreisler jr said:


> So does any of you hate the piece because of participating?


Yes and no. I like the 9th less every time I sing in a performance or listen to it. But with other works - the Verdi Requiem, Dvorak Stabat Mater, Brahms Requiem, and especially the Missa Solemnis, singing them made me appreciate them much more.


----------

